
Ask HN: Low code platform for building SaaS applications? - sathishvista
Is there any low code platform available to build SAAS applications. Low code players like outsystems, Mendix seems to concentrate on enterprise customers.
======
asantalo
Check out [https://www.8base.com](https://www.8base.com) for building the
backend of a SaaS application. You still need front-end developers so the
platform is not no-code. Many of the no-code products we are familiar with are
great to build an prototype and mybe an MVP but lack capabilities related to
multi-tenancy, complex data and workflow, or performance at scale.

------
rcharpentier
You should check out [https://makerpad.co](https://makerpad.co). Ben provides
a wealth of knowledge on building Saas with no code.

